# seaview colors



## dr.robert (Feb 16, 2006)

Hello every one! This is another one that has probably been posted but, all the modelors who did the seaview sub by polar or aurora what is the most accurate shade of gray for topside of sub,& what color did they use on the bottom....White? Off White?Did any one use gloss clear coat as final finish? I've ruled out using light air craft gray or dark aircraft gray, as i was unhappy with the finished result on a previouse version i worked on.I would really rather not use testors spray at all, possibly a good auto spraypaint. To all that respond thanks a million! :thumbsup: PS I didn't forget about all the people out there that have the luner & monsters in motion versions..All cool kits :dude:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Testors Model master Medium Gray is the best looking color I've found for the topsides. And yup, the belly was plain white. So were the undersides of the sail diving planes.

Check out the reference page I put tigether from the movie:
http://inpayne.com/seaview/seaviewpics.html
You can see the underside views at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Hey, thanks John for the picks! I remember that episode, entitled "Haircut Day"!! See.....there's Floyd the barber, seated in that middle picture!!

Wayne


----------



## dr.robert (Feb 16, 2006)

HOLY MAYBERRY BATMAN! I never realised Floyd was in the movie! :freak: Thanks for the pics & Advice John! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

dr.robert said:


> HOLY MAYBERRY BATMAN! I never realised Floyd was in the movie! :freak: Thanks for the pics & Advice John! :thumbsup:


 









Although Howard McNear is remembered these days for being Floyd Lawson, Mayberry's town barber, he was also Doc Adams on the radio version of GUNSMOKE.





















That's Georgia Ellis as Kitty, William Conrad as Matt, Howard McNear as Doc, and Parley Baer ( the original voice of Ernie Keebler ) as Chester Proudfoot ( not Chester _Goode_, as it was later changed to for Dennis Weaver's television character ).

- GJS


----------

